

Offer HN: Let me give you a report on your customers? - mgallivan

HN,<p>I am working on a few network analysis algorithms. However, I would like to run them on some real world data to see if anyone is actually interested in the results.<p><i></i> What do you get? <i></i><p>That&#x27;s where you (hopefully) step in. If you supply me with your anonymized customer data, I will provide you with a report containing:<p>- Basic network statistics (found here: (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Social_network_analysis))<p>- Clusters of related customers<p>- Pretty pictures of your data<p>- Some new analysis that you can&#x27;t get from current graphing libraries<p><i></i> Contact <i></i><p>If that has piqued your interest, please get in touch with me the address in my profile.<p><i></i> Details <i></i><p>The one caveat is that I can only take a certain type of data. Namely, where your customers are connected in some way to other customers. This can be through:<p>- one customer referred the other<p>- both bought the same item &#x2F; rented the same movie &#x2F; etc.<p>- one follows the other on Twitter<p>- basically, anything from which I can create something like: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;File:Graph_betweenness.svg<p>(Also, you&#x27;ll probably need &gt; 50 entries to get anything significant in the report.)<p>If you aren&#x27;t sure if your data complies, send me an email!
======
late2part
Nice try, NSA.

